# abaixo, embaixo, baixo; cima, acima



## portunholes

qual è a diferenca entre estas palavras?

abaixo, embaixo, baixo; cima, acima

obrigado!!!


----------



## Outsider

Olá.

Primeiro:

embaixo Escreve-se *em baixo*, duas palavras.
cima Esta palavra não se usa sozinha em português moderno, embora apareça em locuções como *por cima *ou *de cima*.

*Abaixo* e *em baixo* têm sentidos muito parecidos, e em muitos casos tanto se pode usar um como o outro. No entanto, eu diria que _abaixo_ por vezes se usa de preferência para falar de posição relativa, enquanto _em baixo_ se refere a uma localização de certo modo mais absoluta. A diferença entre as duas expressões é muito subtil.

*Acima* creio que é mais ou menos o mesmo que _arriba_ em espanhol.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Olá.
> embaixo Escreve-se *em baixo*, duas palavras.


_Embaixo_ junto é correto no português do Brasil.
Aurélio:
Embaixo [De em + baixo.] Adv. 
 1.  Em ponto ou plano inferior (no espaço): A portaria deste prédio fica embaixo.  
 2.  Fig.  Em posição inferior; por baixo: Perdeu as eleições, e agora está embaixo.  [Antôn.: em cima.]  
O


----------



## Outsider

Ah, não sabia! E separado, também se aceita?


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Ah, não sabia! E separado, também se aceita?


Ui, não sei.  
Creio que sim, por que não?
O


----------



## Alentugano

Muitas vezes o advérbio _embaixo_, que não existe em Portugal, é utilizado em circunstâncias idênticas ao advérbio _debaixo.
Exemplo: Ele se escondeu *embaixo* da mesa / Ele escondeu-se *debaixo* da mesa.

_


----------



## Tomby

Segundo os meus apontamentos da sala de aulas a diferencia entre “abaixo”, “em baixo” “acima” e “em cima” é muito subtil, como disse Outsider. A nossa professora aconselhou lembrar-nos do aspecto “físico” que tinha o contexto. 
Exemplos: 
"Acima de esta acção punitiva está o ditado da Lei". (Não existe distância física nenhuma) 
"Em cima da lareira está o cachimbo". (Existe uma distancia física) 
"A minha morada fica abaixo da presente comunicação". (Não existe distância física nenhuma) 
"Em baixo do meu apartamento há uma papelaria". (Existe uma distancia física) 
Mais ou menos eu uso esta regra mnemotécnica. Gostaria de saber a opinião dos nativos porque este é um “ponto negro” para os estrangeiros que estudamos português.
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Exemplos:
> "Acima desta acção punitiva está o ditado da Lei". (Não existe distância física nenhuma) Não entendo muito bem o sentido da frase, mas a preposição parece-me bem escolhida.
> "Em cima da lareira está o cachimbo". (Existe uma distancia física)
> "A minha morada está abaixo da presente comunicação". (Não existe distância física nenhuma)  Penso que se refere ao que está escrito num papel. Nesse caso, não se diz que "fica".
> "Em baixo do meu apartamento há uma papelaria". (Existe uma distancia física) Ou "por baixo", talvez. De qualquer forma, tem razão em que a frase teria um sentido diferente com "abaixo".
> Mais ou menos eu uso esta regra mnemotécnica. Gostaria de saber a opinião dos nativos porque este é um “ponto negro” para os estrangeiros que estudamos português.


Também eu gostaria de ouvir de mais falantes naturais de português. Isto do emprego das preposições é um assunto muito escorregadio.

Bom fim de semana, Tombatossals.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> Olá.
> 
> Primeiro:
> 
> embaixo Escreve-se *em baixo*, duas palavras.
> cima Esta palavra não se usa sozinha em português moderno, embora apareça em locuções como *por cima *ou *de cima*.
> 
> *Abaixo* e *em baixo* têm sentidos muito parecidos, e em muitos casos tanto se pode usar um como o outro. No entanto, eu diria que _abaixo_ por vezes se usa de preferência para falar de posição relativa, enquanto _em baixo_ se refere a uma localização de certo modo mais absoluta. A diferença entre as duas expressões é muito subtil.
> 
> *Acima* creio que é mais ou menos o mesmo que _arriba_ em espanhol.


 
Boa tarde fórum! Boa tarde Outside!

Sí Out, acima es eso, arriba, encima, claro que respentando sus debidos usos, hay veces que uno combina más que el otro en una frase, de resto ambas se refieren a lo mismo, casi que en todos los caso usted puede sustituir su uso del arriba por el de encima.

Bom fim de semana Outsider, um beijo para você!

Bom fim de semana gente!


----------



## Alandria

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Boa tarde fórum! Boa tarde Outside!
> 
> Sí Out, acima es eso, arriba, encima, claro que respentando sus debidos usos, hay veces que uno combina más que el otro en una frase, de resto ambas se refieren a lo mismo, casi que en todos los caso usted puede sustituir su uso del arriba por el de encima.
> 
> Bom fim de semana Outsider, um beijo para você!
> 
> Bom fim de semana gente!



Aproveitando que estamos num fórum "português-español", gostaria de perguntar quais são os outros significados de "arriba".


----------



## Tomby

Alandria said:


> Aproveitando que estamos num fórum "português-español", gostaria de perguntar quais são os outros significados de "arriba".


Pois não! Acima e “em cima” é em espanhol “_arriba_” ou “_encima_” segundo o contexto. Por exemplo, uma família mora no terceiro andar; a família que mora no quarto andar são “_los vecinos de arriba_” [os vizinhos que moram no andar que está em cima].
Também ¡_Arriba_! é sinónimo da interjecção “Viva!”, por exemplo “_¡Arriba España!_” é como dizer “Viva Espanha!” 
Espero ter sido claro. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Alandria

Tombatossals said:


> Também ¡_Arriba_! é sinónimo da interjecção “Viva!”, por exemplo “_¡Arriba España!_” é como dizer “Viva Espanha!”
> Espero ter sido claro.
> Cumprimentos!



Obrigada!


----------



## pelukas_vigo

Outsider said:


> Também eu gostaria de ouvir de mais falantes naturais de português. Isto do emprego das preposições é um assunto muito escorregadio.
> 
> Bom fim de semana, Tombatossals.



embaixo (distancia física)
abaixo (nao tem distancia fisica) 
e o debaixo? eu posso falar que a caneta esta debaixo da mesa,nao tem distancia fisica,mas acho que abaixo fica errado, nao e?
alguem me ajude


----------



## Vanda

Ai! Esta definição de distância acaba confundindo a gente,  nativo. Acho que usamos intuitivamente ou mais por hábito do que por entendimento de definição.
Exemplo: o gato está debaixo/embaixo da mesa. / Leia a questão abaixo.

Veja esta definição do dicionário:
Debaixo de
1    Em posição inferior a algo que está verticalmente por cima; embaixo de; sob: Morava debaixo do viaduto.
2    Em posição de estar coberto por algo (tb. _Fig_.): Vestia a camiseta do clube debaixo da camisa.: Sempre viveu debaixo da proteção dos tios.
3    Em condição de subordinação a ou dependência de: Estava debaixo de juramento.
4    Em situação de ser alvo de algo, ser atingido por algo: Desfilamos debaixo de chuva: Saiu do palco debaixo de vaias.
http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?m...bete&pesquisa=1&palavra=debaixo#ixzz1sKsChDge
​


----------



## pelukas_vigo

Vanda said:


> Ai! Esta definição de distância acaba confundindo a gente,  nativo. Acho que usamos intuitivamente ou mais por hábito do que por entendimento de definição.
> Exemplo: o gato está debaixo/embaixo da mesa. / Leia a questão abaixo.
> 
> Veja esta definição do dicionário:
> Debaixo de
> 1    Em posição inferior a algo que está verticalmente por cima; embaixo de; sob: Morava debaixo do viaduto.
> 2    Em posição de estar coberto por algo (tb. _Fig_.): Vestia a camiseta do clube debaixo da camisa.: Sempre viveu debaixo da proteção dos tios.
> 3    Em condição de subordinação a ou dependência de: Estava debaixo de juramento.
> 4    Em situação de ser alvo de algo, ser atingido por algo: Desfilamos debaixo de chuva: Saiu do palco debaixo de vaias.
> http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?m...bete&pesquisa=1&palavra=debaixo#ixzz1sKsChDge
> ​



perfeito,
ficou esclarecido
obrigado


----------



## vaulttech

Eu não entendo essa coisa de "distância física".

Vocês não dizem "_O apartamento abaixo daquele em que moro está pintado de azul_", por exemplo? Porque a mim soa super normal. E soaria perfeitamente igual com "_embaixo_" ou "_debaixo_". Por outro lado, se eu lesse que algo está "_acima da lareira_", concordo que acharia estranho.

Me pergunto agora se seria correto dizer, por exemplo "_Passou por debaixo da mesa_" (por + de), ou se o certo seria "_Passou por baixo da mesa_".


----------



## Outsider

vaulttech said:


> Vocês não dizem "_O apartamento abaixo daquele em que moro está pintado de azul_", por exemplo? Porque a mim soa super normal.
> 
> E soaria perfeitamente igual com "_embaixo_" ou "_debaixo_". Por outro lado, se eu lesse que algo está "_acima da lareira_", concordo que acharia estranho.


As três hipóteses parecem-me possíveis, mas enquanto "o apartamento abaixo do meu" podia também ser por exemplo um apartamento _algures mais abaixo na mesma rua_ (estou a imaginar uma rua com declive), o mesmo já não diria de "o apartamento em baixo do meu" nem de "o apartamento debaixo do meu". Estas últimas expressões dão a entender que a distância é menor, que o outro apartamento é adjacente ao meu. 

Acrescento que "o apartamento debaixo do meu", embora não inaceitável, me deixa na dúvida. Fica um pouco a parecer que a posição do apartamento debaixo do meu é temporária. Será só impressão minha?...



vaulttech said:


> Me pergunto agora se seria correto dizer, por exemplo "_Passou por debaixo da mesa_" (por + de), ou se o certo seria "_Passou por baixo da mesa_".


Acho que já ouvi das duas maneiras.

Esta discussão anterior também pode interessar.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado é muito interressante, ajudaram muito.  (Eu também tenho algumas dificuldades com estas palavras).


----------



## jorge1980

*Não confundir!
A expressão em baixo, escrita de forma separada, existe, mas é usada apenas quando a palavra baixo assume a função de um adjetivo, caracterizando algo.

Exemplos*:


Esta coluna está decorada em baixo relevo.
Continuarei falando em baixo tom de voz.

*Fique sabendo mais*!
No português falado em Portugal, a locução em baixo está correta, enquanto advérbio.

(http://duvidas.dicio.com.br/em-baixo-ou-embaixo/)


----------



## Uticens678

Em português europeu faz sentido a frase "o gato está em baixo da mesa"?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Em português europeu faz sentido a frase "o gato está em baixo da mesa"?



Fazer, faz, mas o habitual seria dizer _'debaixo da mesa', _que é a expressão que costumamos usar quando uma coisa é coberta por outra_. 'Em baixo da mesa'_ sugere antes uma posição relativa, na parte inferior da mesa. Ora, a ideia que me parece que se quer transmitir não é a de que ele está mais abaixo ou mais acima. Em todo o caso, é muito subjectivo.


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> Fazer, faz, mas o habitual seria dizer _'debaixo da mesa', _que é a expressão que costumamos usar quando uma coisa é coberta por outra_. 'Em baixo da mesa'_ sugere antes uma posição relativa, na parte inferior da mesa. Ora, a ideia que me parece que se quer transmitir não é a de que ele está mais abaixo ou mais acima. Em todo o caso, é muito subjectivo.



Isto quer dizer que, conforme o padrão europeu, é impossível (por exemplo) "algo estar em baixo de uma alcatifa" por uma alcatifa não ter qualquer "parte inferior" ( o melhor dito, não ter um conjunto de planos postos um em cima do outro)? Grato mais uma vez.


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Isto quer dizer que ,conforme o padrão europeu, é impossível (por exemplo) "algo estar em baixo de uma alcatifa" por uma alcatifa não ter qualquer "parte inferior" ( o melhor dito, não ter um conjunto de planos postos um em cima do outro)? Grato mais uma vez.



Impossível não será, até porque é perfeitamente entendível, mas que não é lá muito comum, não é.


----------



## Uticens678

Peço-lhe desculpa mas continuo sem perceber... No caso concreto que expus, não consigo imaginar que na parte inferior duma alcatifa possam estar várias "camadas sobrepostas", das quais a mais baixa contenha o objeto que está "em baixo da alcatifa"...Podia, por favor, descrever-me uma situação em que "algo está em baixo de uma alcatifa"?


----------



## Uticens678

Dito doutra forma: a "posição relativa" a que se referere a preposição é relativa ao quê?


----------



## Carfer

O que eu quis dizer foi que "impossível" é um termo muito forte considerando que as diferenças de uso entre '_em baixo_' e '_debaixo_' são fluídas. Não se admire se encontrar quem diga '_em baixo_' nessa situação (eu diria mesmo que não serão tão poucos como isso), consequentemente taxar de impossível ou considerá-la um erro grave não me parece ter cabimento. Contudo, na minha opinião, é _'debaixo_' ou '_por baixo_' que se deveria dizer nesse caso.


----------



## Uticens678

Então, resumindo: "o gato está em baixo da mesa" em Portugal seria incomum, porém compreensível. E que tal de "o gato está abaixo da mesa"? Seria uma frase mais rara o mais comum do que aquela com "em baixo"?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Então, resumindo: "o gato está em baixo da mesa" em Portugal seria incomum, porém compreensível. E que tal de "o gato está abaixo da mesa"? Seria uma frase mais rara o mais comum do que aquela com "em baixo"?



Não estou a ver ninguém dizer '_O gato está abaixo da mesa_'. Usamos 'a_baixo_' para transmitir a ideia de um lugar inferior, numa graduação, numa escala, numa ordenação. Se o que queremos dizer é que o gato está sob a mesa não vamos usar um advérbio que sugere que a mesa estaria num nível superior ao do gato. É evidente que a frase não resulta incompreensível, percebe-se bem o que quer dizer, mas não é essa a maneira normal de falar. Agora, claro, é sempre possível que ocorram situações em que _'abaixo_' se justifique. Posso imaginar uma rampa em que estaria uma mesa, a seguir, mais abaixo, um gato e assim por diante, mas estaríamos a cair no absurdo, não?


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> Não estou a ver ninguém dizer '_O gato está abaixo da mesa_'. Usamos 'a_baixo_' para transmitir a ideia de um lugar inferior, numa graduação, numa escala, numa ordenação. Se o que queremos dizer é que o gato está sob a mesa não vamos usar um advérbio que sugere que a mesa estaria num nível superior ao do gato. É evidente que a frase não resulta incompreensível, percebe-se bem o que quer dizer, mas não é essa a maneira normal de falar. Agora, claro, é sempre possível que ocorram situações em que _'abaixo_' se justifique. Posso imaginar uma rampa em que estaria uma mesa, a seguir, mais abaixo, um gato e assim por diante, mas estaríamos a cair no absurdo, não?


Com a premissa que não domino o espanhol, tento fazer uma comparação entre as duas línguas; faço um pequeno passo atrás e agora levo em consideração a preposição "abaixo": é possível esta ser traduzida por "más abajo"? Por exemplo " A Praça do Comércio fica abaixo da Sé de Lisboa" = " La Praça do Comércio está más abajo que la catedral de Lisboa" ?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Com a premissa que não domino o espanhol, tento fazer uma comparação entre as duas línguas; faço um pequeno passo atrás e agora levo em consideração a preposição "abaixo": é possível esta ser traduzida por "más abajo"? Por exemplo " A Praça do Comércio fica abaixo da Sé de Lisboa" = " La Praça do Comércio está más abajo que la catedral de Lisboa" ?



Pode, até num duplo entendimento. Pode dizer que a Sé fica a um nível superior ao da Praça (está, efectivamente, a uma altitude superior, mesmo que, de facto, mínima). E pode dizer também que determinado edifício ou lugar fica mais abaixo no sentido de que fica a alguma distância do lugar onde está, mesmo que na realidade não tenha de descer (estando no Campo Pequeno caminhando em direcção ao Saldanha, posso dizer que esta praça fica mais abaixo, ainda que, como é sabido, o trajecto seja praticamente plano). Dizemos frequentemente, para indicar o caminho a alguém,  '_Vá por essa rua abaixo_' e nem sempre, como digo, isso significa que a rua desça.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado!  Talvez agora eu comece a perceber . Mais uma curiosidade: deveria ser impossível "uma coisa ficar mais abaixo do que uma outra", não é ?


----------



## Uticens678

Outra pergunta: a relação que há entre "abaixo" e "em baixo" é a mesma que existe entre "acima" e "em cima"?
E se sim, qual a *palavra* que pertence ao câmpo semântico de "acima" que completa a série "<abaixo-em baixo-debaixo>                                                                      

<acima-em cima-*(?)*> ?


----------



## Uticens678

Esqueci-me de agradecer ao Carfer o facto de ele ter respondido ao meus "posts" anteriores... Aproveito este (post) para fazer tal


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Esqueci-me de agradecer ao Carfer o facto de ele ter respondido ao meus "posts" anteriores... Aproveito este (post) para fazer tal



Não se preocupe com isso. Eu também não tinha visto o seu último post. Dito em poucas palavras, o uso de '_acima_' e 'em cima' é simétrico de '_abaixo_' e '_em baixo'._


----------

